# Mantas Savickis - "The Dreamer" for piano (2011)



## Mantas Savickis (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi

here is my new short composition for piano, inspired by this old video from Prelinger Archives.

"The Dreamer"

Mantas


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting, Mantas. For me, the music and the video don't connect at all; but obviously they do for you. A 'life experience' thing, maybe?


----------

